# Floaters



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi shrimpers,

Just curious what kind of floating plants does everyone keep with their shrimps??? 

I tried Amazon frog bit and water lettuce but noticed the shrimps just chew them up at a rate they can't recover. Not sure if that's a sign I am not feeding enough or??

Any suggestions are appreciated =)


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Or a K deficiency 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

My favourite floating plant is water lettuce (pistia). My shrimp hang out under the leaves. Either mine aren't eating the roots/leaves or the plants are growing fast enough to outpace the shrimp. My water lettuce grows fast enough that I have to trim weekly or bi-weekly to keep it from shading other plants.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Biweekly for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Would love to get some of that off you lol but
I never head up to Barrie or rarely.....

How many hours you run your light for? 

And what can I do about the k issue? Is that the reason
Why they keep eating the floaters?


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

hit up Lin, his acount is default. You can grab some salvinia and red root floaters from him. As long as your tank doesn't have too much flow, the red root floater will develop intense red roots. They look amazing, plus only $5, so yeah my shrimp love to hide under them.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh yes Lin, probably try hitting him up haven't in a long long time. 
Last time he was really low on the red roots.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Dee I'll mail it to you in the spring you just cover shipping. 

6 hours a day is all I run my lights 

Not saying it is K , but if it is then potassium sulphate works just fine. That's what I use in my gh plus minerals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you in advance super shrimp!!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Dee,
I have salvania available if your still looking for floaters.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure will love some, will shoot you a pm!


----------

